# Chicken Tractor...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

_







_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's not good enough. I want the backstory on this.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know the backstory, but that is one fancy coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's one of those things that the story has got to be really interesting on how it came about.


----------

